# Post your Classical



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure if any of you are into classical. But I enjoy it time to time.

Here are two of my fave I wanted to share:










Feel free to join in :woof:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!!!! i never know the names of the peices i like but i LOVE classical lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

The famous theme song from the Lone Ranger was written by Gioacchino Antonio Rossini (1792-1868), an Italian musical composer whose most known works include The Barber of Seville and William Tell.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

duckyp0o77 said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!! i never know the names of the peices i like but i LOVE classical lol


You're right in the area where (well closer than I am) where the classical music capital is & Naxos Record label is  (Nashville) :thumbsup:..I love it - very soothing :angel:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> The famous theme song from the Lone Ranger was written by Gioacchino Antonio Rossini (1792-1868), an Italian musical composer whose most known works include The Barber of Seville and William Tell.
> YouTube - The Lone Ranger Theme Song


Nice! :thumbsup: I had a feeling you'd chime in WW


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> You're right in the area where (well closer than I am) where the classical music capital is & Naxos Record label is  (Nashville) :thumbsup:..I love it - very soothing :angel:


i didnt know about the "classical music capital" but being from nashville i know all about "music city/ country music capital" i grew up across from the grand ole opry/ opryland usa.. where i spent my summers as a kid... memories


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

duckyp0o77 said:


> i didnt know about the "classical music capital" but being from nashville i know all about "music city/ country music capital" i grew up across from the grand ole opry/ opryland usa.. where i spent my summers as a kid... memories


Well classical isn't as popular as it once was. But is the capital due to Naxos, being it's the only one here in the US in TN.

If you're into classical - check this site out 

Classical Music - Streaming Classical Music


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

a handfull of my all time favs... outside the box of normal Mozart, Bach, Beethoven, etc..


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> The famous theme song from the Lone Ranger was written by Gioacchino Antonio Rossini (1792-1868), an Italian musical composer whose most known works include The Barber of Seville and William Tell.
> YouTube - The Lone Ranger Theme Song


william, now THAT's one of my FAVs! lol

and Candra, thanks for the link


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> YouTube - Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - Soundtrack 4
> 
> YouTube - Best Music from Tan Dun
> 
> ...


Nice selections!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Does electronic Baroque qualify ?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweetness^^

These guys are off the charts!


----------

